# 18 month old APHA (solid, breeding stock reg.) rescue filly, please crituque??



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Pictures aren't working?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You really lucked out with this one. While she isn't perfect she has a nice hip and good straight legs. She seems pretty down hill now but as she grows it will work out.


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Pictures aren't working?



Oh they were just a moment ago, for some reason Photobucket is not loading, and they are from my album on there. Ill check back in a few, sorry about the inconvenience!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Dunno how Kevin saw them, because I still can't...


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> You really lucked out with this one. While she isn't perfect she has a nice hip and good straight legs. She seems pretty down hill now but as she grows it will work out.



She is just a doll. Believe it or not, she had only had about 30 days of human contact when I got ahold of her. She had been neglected by her original owner (the guy who bred for her), and he had sold her to the lady that I ended up getting her from. She just didn't have the time for her, and boy I tell you she was a handful. It took 2 months to get a different halter on her, she wouldn't let you touch behind her shoulders or she would double barrel backwards etc. I can practically lay atop her now, play with her, lead/lunge/desensitize, and more. I got her with papers, hay, halter/lunge etc for $300. She is going to make a killer mare


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

There we go, pictures are working for me again. Can you see them bubba13?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nope. Just keep getting

An HTTP error occurred while getting: 

*http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff365/APHAreiner05/RightSide.jpg* Details: "connect timed out to /209.17.88.130:80".


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Nope. Just keep getting
> 
> An HTTP error occurred while getting:
> 
> *http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff365/APHAreiner05/RightSide.jpg* Details: "connect timed out to /209.17.88.130:80".



When I clicked the link you posted, the picture came up in a different window. Perhaps your system is just blocking the input? I am not sure, sorry about that though. Hope it fixes up, I value everyone's critique and opinions


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

And now all the pictures are showing up!
It'd be better able to tell if there were squared conformation shots, but she does appear to be a nice filly all around.


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> And now all the pictures are showing up!
> It'd be better able to tell if there were squared conformation shots, but she does appear to be a nice filly all around.



Yes, I know. I plan on taking some here in the next few days, I just have to get the time gathered up to settle her down and attempt to get some shots when she is standing still. She is a nosy and curious little buggar, she tests everything with her lips haha she will be all over the camera in 5 minutes or less. But please keep an eye, I will post them when I take them. 

Otherwise, any advice on her legs, feet/hooves, build that anyone can see from these pictures? I am guessing with her height and weight, she is a big gal. Do you think she is a good size for her age?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

She is really, really cute and very muscled for being in pasture condition... what is her breeding? I would make sure there are no impressive descendants and check for hypp - I had a hypp n/h gelding who showed similiar, very cut muscles despite no work whatsoever - he showed no symptoms, but needed a special diet...

I also have a solid paint bred mare that I love to death that I got for next to nothing, the diamonds in the rough are such fun to find, aren't they? Congrats on your new sweet girl!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm wondering if she is halter bred...

And yes, I agree that she should be evaluated by both a vet and farrier to see if there is anything that needs to be done.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

nice looking filly,agree that she looks Halter bred. What kind of diet is she on? Hard to get a good look at her legs & feet in those pics.Just the one it looks like her rear pastern look more upright to point of wanting to knuckle over?? it may be the way she is standing in pic??? or maybe some epiphysitis or DOD going on that can make her looking more upright looking on her feet.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im jealous! I have an 18month old APHA registered gelding, and he is no where as muscular as her! I like how muscular she looks. Then again, they have very different builds! But doesnt look overly muscled to me. Cant wait to see those confo shots!


----------



## NevadaRides (Jan 15, 2010)

Her pasterns look a little upright but that may correct with age or it is the picture angle. Very nice throttle and head - neck seems to tie in nice at shoulder. She is in a growing stage where some parts are growing faster than the others but looks like you found a winner- what a great butt!


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry guys, I have yet to get those pictures taken, but I plan to do so here in the next few minutes. She has put on a little hay gut and is in her little funny growth stage haha. So please excuse how silly she is lookin. Anyways, I am just looking for confirmation (legs, feet, etc.). I will post them later  Thanks!


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

They are not the greatest, she wouldn't stand still!? Anyways, here are two and I will try again later once she is done eating because I pulled her away from breakfast haha.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, that club foot is pretty concerning. Time is of the essence if you hope to correct it--have you had a vet or farrier look at it? At her age, it may already require surgical intervention....


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Yeah, that club foot is pretty concerning. Time is of the essence if you hope to correct it--have you had a vet or farrier look at it?  At her age, it may already require surgical intervention....


Not yet, I am searching for a farrier right now. Our last one was a little rough, and I need someone who is going to be firm with her but also patient, I have put so much work and time into her to get her calmed down and trusting that I can't chance erasing that all. I have gotten in touch with a gentleman, and he is coming out this week. I am not too familiar with club foot, how do I know that the farrier knows what to do and corrects the right way, not just trimming her up short etc? I have had bad experiences in the past, I am just a worry wart I suppose.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You might join the hoof care resources forum at horseshoes.com and see what they have to say. One thing I believe involves trimming down the heel and glueing a toe extender in the front, but I have no personal experience in that matter.


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> You might join the hoof care resources forum at horseshoes.com and see what they have to say. One thing I believe involves trimming down the heel and glueing a toe extender in the front, but I have no personal experience in that matter.



Hmm, alright thank you!


----------



## palmettogirl915 (Jul 27, 2010)

APHAforlife said:


> They are not the greatest, she wouldn't stand still!? Anyways, here are two and I will try again later once she is done eating because I pulled her away from breakfast haha.


I went ahead and quoted your post with her pictures so that they would carry over to the third page of the thread...

Like someone else said she is a built a little downhill, but that happens with babies as they grow, I wouldn't worry about it yet. Other than the club foot, she seems a little behind in her front legs in the side picture you posted. She is thin in her neck and shoulders, but the emphasis on that might go away with age as she finishes growing and starts building muscle. Plus that kind of neck and shoulder is going to look thin when paired with a butt like that. *WOW*, that's some muscle-build for a filly her age! I looked back in the pictures at the beginning of the post and in the side picture you gave us and her neck looks a little long to her body, but she's still growing so you never know what you're going to end up with when she stops. A thin neck can be built up with the proper exercises when the time comes.

From the rear shot she seems a little turned out in her back legs, but not horrible so, and she has a very cute face, with a kind, curious, alert expression.

Hope this help! She is a VERY cute little filly. Lots of potential there. What do you want to do with her?


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

palmettogirl915 said:


> I went ahead and quoted your post with her pictures so that they would carry over to the third page of the thread...
> 
> Like someone else said she is a built a little downhill, but that happens with babies as they grow, I wouldn't worry about it yet. Other than the club foot, she seems a little behind in her front legs in the side picture you posted. She is thin in her neck and shoulders, but the emphasis on that might go away with age as she finishes growing and starts building muscle. Plus that kind of neck and shoulder is going to look thin when paired with a butt like that. *WOW*, that's some muscle-build for a filly her age! I looked back in the pictures at the beginning of the post and in the side picture you gave us and her neck looks a little long to her body, but she's still growing so you never know what you're going to end up with when she stops. A thin neck can be built up with the proper exercises when the time comes.
> 
> ...



All the things you mentioned, her thin/long neck etc I have noticed but same thing happened with my mare in this stage and age, and she grew out of it nice, so I am not worried about it  

All of her breeding is local to CO, definatly halter breeding, but she has a lot of cow horse in her too. I have not really decided, but I would love to do some reining and cow horse on her in the future. She has the hind end to stop and turn, and the speed/agility to really have the potential. I don't plan on training her until she is 3/4 though, I have a feeling she is going to be a late bloomer. 

I would love to hear opinions on what you guys think she would do well in. I do not see her being a speed event horse, although like I said this little gal has some get up and go. She just isn't built like the ideal barrel or pole horse, perhaps roping? Like I said, I am not 100% sure just yet, and I have plenty of time to decide. I always train my horses as all around, easy going and well broke guys/gals before I even begin getting them to specialize in something, so it will be a few years either way.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In all honest I would be checking into what needs to/can be done about that foot before I would start planning her future to excessively.


----------



## APHAforlife (Mar 2, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> In all honest I would be checking into what needs to/can be done about that foot before I would start planning her future to excessively.



I am, never hurts to think about it though. Thanks


----------

